# Car News - Mini GT 1499



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•New MINI special edition inspired by the classic 1275 GT.
•MINI 1499 GT available to order now.
•Limited production run of just 1,499 units, exclusively for the UK market.
•Includes distinctive John Cooper Works styling features and unique graphics.
•One year's inclusive insurance** with £299 deposit and £299 per month through MINI Ready Fuel Go finance offer from MINI Financial Services. On the road pricing from £16,990.








The latest special edition to join the MINI UK line-up celebrates the brand's rich heritage with a nod to one of the best known sporty classic Minis of all time, the 1275 GT.

Available to order now, the 1499 GT recalls the entertaining drive, distinctive styling and low running costs of the 1969 original, which was one of the most affordable performance cars of its day.

The 1275 GT badging reflected the increased engine capacity over the standard 998cc Mini. The all-new MINI 1499 GT treads a similar path for 2017. With 102 hp on tap and 0-60mph in 10.1 seconds courtesy of its lively Twin Power Turbo three-cylinder engine, the 1499 GT is perfect for drivers seeking an entertaining drive and unique vehicle.

The 1499 GT will be built in a limited production run of just 1,499 cars between November 2017 and February 2018, and is sure to be in high demand.

For the launch of the 1499 GT, MINI Financial Services has launched an enticing new finance offer. MINI Ready Fuel Go* offers one year's inclusive insurance (subject to terms**) with a £299 customer deposit and £299 monthly payment. On the road pricing starts at £16,990.

There will be a choice of two colours, Pepper White or Midnight Black. In Midnight Black, the car gets distinctive gold 1499 GT side stripes. Pepper White models feature the same distinctive graphics, but in black.








Additional exterior features include the MINI John Cooper Works Sport Pack, featuring 17" Track Spoke alloy wheels in Black, dark tinted windows and white indicator lenses. The styling pack includes distinctive John Cooper Works front and rear bumpers, side skirts, a split level spoiler and John Cooper Works door entry plates.








Interior features include John Cooper Works Sports seats in Dinamica and leather and JCW badges, a JCW steering wheel in perforated leather with Chilli Red stitching and multi-function controls, cruise control, a Visual Boost radio with MINI Connected smartphone compatibility and Piano Black interior trim, along with Carbon Black interior details and an Anthracite headlining.

A sports suspension completes the MINI 1499 GT package, which also includes all of the standard equipment found on the MINI One Hatch. This includes features such as independent rear suspension, a six-speed manual gearbox with sports-car inspired rev matching technology, air conditioning and all-round disc brakes.








For further information and ordering details, please visit www.mini.co.uk/1499GT.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not a new Mini fan but quite look the look of that. Would have been better if they did something different with the front to reflect the old Clubman styling of the 1275GT though.

Would have thought it would have more punch, you'll look the part, but won't be winning any traffic light grand prix's in it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I read the title and expected so much more. It needs more power than that.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

So remind me again what link this has to the mini 1275 GT? This would be like taking a Focus, spraying it a typically 70's gaudy colour and calling it a Mexico! I do wish manufacturers would create new legends and not keep trawling up past glories.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

102 bhp and 10.1 seconds to 60 doesnt quite cut it in this day and age.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I like it


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Bulkhead said:


> So remind me again what link this has to the mini 1275 GT? This would be like taking a Focus, spraying it a typically 70's gaudy colour and calling it a Mexico! I do wish manufacturers would create new legends and not keep trawling up past glories.


Yes, exactly.

The original 1275GT was a genuinely peppy little car of its time. This thing is a sad joke by comparison, as it is probably twice the weight and bulk.

Put a hot 2 litre engine in, strip a load of weight out and you might be getting a little closer to the spirit of the original.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

My but that's slow!


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Don’t get it at all at least put the 1.6 turbo in ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Does it have the engine from the 'One' in it, could have at least put the 1.5 Cooper Engine with 136bhp in it as its enough for everyday use. As much as i like the mini i also dont like the JCW bumpers


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Rather spend an extra £1.6k and get a 208 GTI.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

God there going worse


----------

